# Bulgarian: четвах



## Encolpius

Hello, what kind of tense is this::::
четвах, четваше...
it must be some past tense, 
thanks a lot.


----------



## tkekte

I think it's a "typo tense".  AFAIK, it should be четох - четеше...


----------



## Kriviq

Encolpius said:


> Hello, what kind of tense is this::::
> четвах, четваше...
> it must be some past tense,
> thanks a lot.



The past aorist of the verb *чета* is* аз четох, ти чете, той/тя/то чете* and the past imperfect is *четях, четеше, четеше*.

The past aorist of the verb *четкам (to brush)* is *четках, четка, четка* and the past imperfect is *четках, четкаше, четкаше*.


----------



## tkekte

Is the letter в near к on the Bulgarian keyboard?


----------



## Encolpius

tkekte said:


> Is the letter â near ê on the Bulgarian keyboard?


 
Thanks a lot. Now it seems my book says something does not even exist. Or isnt this past tense used in some BG dialects??? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Kriviq

Encolpius said:


> Or isnt this past tense used in some BG dialects??? Thanks a lot.



Could you provide some context, please?


----------



## Rodopea

Hello,
I think "K" is not near to "B" in the bulgarian keybord.
"K" is in the place of "U" in the english keybord and "B" is in the place of "L".
I suppose that "четвах" is incorrect but maybe is used in some dialects.
Something like "попрочитах" or "хапвах", or "посядах".
Or, finally, MAYBE it means "reaterated action in the past, made a little".


----------



## GaLingua

Maybe the intended verb was "чествах", where "c" has been omitted (typo).
This is the past imperfect form of the verb "celebrate".


----------

